# Pby model airplane



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

Going to build up a pby as my next project! any thoughts on a good kit to build from those who done so? manufacture, scale etc! thanks for you input!


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

Revell/Monogram had one in 1/48th. I think Minicraft had a couple of versions in 1/72. May be available as Dragon now.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

As always, go to www.squadron.com and do a search!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

There are a few PBY kits to pick from. Minicrap makes a tiny 1/144 kit that is sold in a few versions. Its not a great model and is pretty small in 1/144. Airfix still sells their 50 year old 1/72 kit. It's a bit rough nowdays. Academy sells a few versions in 1/72 and those are pretty nice and probably the best PBY kits in that scale. From time to time Revell turns out their old 1/72 kit as well. It dates back to the 1960s. In 1/48 you have the nice Monogram kit (now Revell) which has also been sold in a couple of versions. This is a well done kit but very large. Czech Model showed a 1/32 kit on display at the IPMS nats in Orlando last month. Its not on the market yet but will be HUGE.


----------



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I think that I was thinking of the Academy kits from when it was Minicraft Academy. They are great kits for 1/72.


----------



## MIC (Jul 16, 2004)

Looks like the academy kit is the way to go ! thanks guys for your input!


----------

